# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Ξανά μόνος. Και τώρα; Νέος συγκάτοικος, νέα σύντροφος ή πιο καλή η μοναξιά;

## captain

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Πριν 2 βδομάδες έχασα την θηλυκή μπατζίνα μου ύστερα από πολλές προσπάθειες να τη σώσω.
Την είχα αγοράσει το Νοέμβρη του 14 για παρέα στον ήδη ενός έτους μπατζάκο μου, την ημέρεψα όσο μπορούσα αναμένοντας την περίοδο προετοιμασίας και ζευγαρώματος. Ταίριαξαν σχεδόν αμέσως με τον αρσενικό και ήμουν πολύ αισιόδοξος. Δυστυχώς δεν κράτησε πολύ η χαρά καθώς μετά τα Χριστούγεννα εμφάνισε scaly face και αμέσως άρχισα θεραπεία και στα δύο. Παρόλες τις φροντίδες παρέμενε αδύναμη, ανόρεχτη και φυσικά ούτε λόγος για "αγαπούλες" με τον ξαναμμένο σύντροφο. 
      Πέρασε η άνοιξη μπήκαμε στον Ιούνη όπου ξαφνικά η μικρούλα παθαίνει κάτι σαν εγκεφαλικό και παραμένει για δύο μέρες στον πάτο του κλουβιού με το κεφάλι γυρισμένο στο σβέρκο(ανάποδα)...Σκέφτηκα πως πέθαινε. Κι όμως συνήλθε κάπως και ανέβηκε στην πατήθρα! Πλέον όμως δεν με αναγνώριζε, δεν έτρωγε, δεν έπινε και δεν μπορούσε να πετάξει. Όλο τον καιρό μέχρι το τέλος την τάιζε εκείνος. Τώρα έμεινε μόνος και πυρωμένος. Τι να κάνω; Να του πάρω ένα φιλαράκι; Θα μπορούσε να συμβιώσει με άλλο είδος παπαγάλου ή να βρω μια ίδια θηλυκιά; Μπορώ να τον αφήσω μόνο ή θα μελαγχολήσει; Συγγνώμη για την αναδρομή και τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά βρήκα χρόνο και ήθελα να το συζητήσω μαζί σας. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα. 
Λυπάμαι για την θηλυκή σου αλλά δυστυχώς κάποια πράγματα είναι αρκετά απρόοπτα. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να πάρεις άλλη μια θηλυκή αν έχεις τη δυνατότητα, θα του κάνει καλό. Αλλά πρώτα θα πρέπει να τηρήσεις την καραντίνα. Αν ασχολείσαι καθημερινά μαζί του, κάθεσαι αρκετά και του μιλάς τότε ίσως να μπορέσεις να του κρατήσεις παρέα μέχρι να βρεις άλλη μια θηλυκή!!

----------


## captain

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Ευθύμη. Να σας πω ότι ο παπαγαλάκος έχει επιστρέψει στις εφηβικές του συνήθειες(παίζει, φωνάζει κλπ) κάτι που μου είχε λείψει όσο ήταν με την θηλυκή.
Όταν τον αφήνω μόνο, θα παίξει για λίγο και μετά μοιάζει να μελαγχολεί. Και εννοείται ότι θέλει να βρίσκεται όλη μέρα εκτός κλουβιού. Ελπίζω εάν βρω νέα συντροφιά να έχει τουλάχιστον ήπιο χαρακτήρα μπας και διατηρήσει κι αυτός τον παιχνιδιάρικο χαρακτήρα του.

----------


## captain

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή χρονιά!

Πριν 1 μήνα τελικά αγόρασα από ένα παιδί μία μικρούλα θηλυκή γλυκύτατη. Ο δικός μου ξετρελάθηκε! Κολλούσε επάνω στα κάγκελα για να την δει. Την πρόσεχα πολύ, σιγά-σιγά ερχόταν στο χέρι μου, καθόταν και έτρωγε. 
Όλα πήγαιναν πολύ καλά και αποφάσισα να τα βάλω πλέον μαζί. Δεν πρόλαβα να τα χαρώ όμως.
Την Τετάρτη των Φώτων τα είχα βγάλει στο μπαλκόνι. Όταν επέστρεψα γύρω στις 8 βρήκα έναν χάος σαν να φύσηξε δυνατός αέρας. Όλα αναποδογυρισμένα. Και ο αρσενικός(πάλι καλά)να με περιμένει καθισμένος πάνω στο κλουβί του. Η θηλυκή χαμένη. Έψαξα στο δέντρο από κάτω μας, την φώναζα αλλά τίποτα. Κατέβηκα κάτω έψαξα στην αυλή.Πουθενά. 
Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι θα ανέβαινε γάτα πατώντας σε τόσο μικρά κλαδιά πάνω στο μπαλκόνι. Κι όμως. 
Την ανακάλυψα στην πίσω αυλή του γείτονα να έχει ήδη χλαπακιάσει την αβοήθητη παπαγαλίνα μου. Μόνο λίγα πούπουλα βρήκα.

Από εκείνη τη μέρα κοιτάζει συνέχεια στο μπαλκόνι μου και βρίσκεται διαρκώς στην αυλή. Και να φανταστείτε ότι αυτή η "γατούλα" σώθηκε από΄μένα όταν την πέταξαν νεογέννητη δίπλα στα σκουπίδια με τον αδερφό της. 
Έχω στεναχωρηθεί και νευριάσει. Τι γκαντεμιά είναι αυτή :: 
Ο αρσενικός την φώναζε συνέχεια. Την Παρασκευή ηρέμησε αλλά δεν πολυτρώει. Έψαχνα στα Πετ να βρω κάποια θηλυκή γιατί φοβόμουν μην πέσει σε μαρασμό. Δυστυχώς σχεδόν σε όλα τα μαγαζιά μέσα στα κλουβιά θα υπήρχε κι ένα ζωάκι άρρωστο. Φοβάμαι να τα φέρω σπίτι γιατί έχω παιδιά και ανησυχώ για ασθένειες.

Ελπίζω να μην πάθει τίποτα. Σήμερα ερχόταν πάνω μου και έπαιζε όμως δεν θέλει πολλά-πολλά.

Υ.Γ: Γράφω σπάνια και λέω πολλά. Σόρυ.

----------


## Ariadni

Πω πω τι ατυχια ειναι αυτη;; Λυπαμαι πολυ και για τα δυο θηλυκα!! Ψαξε καλυτερα απο καποιο εκτροφεα οχι απο πετ σοπ για να ειναι πιο σιγουρο οτι θα πετυχεις ημερο και υγιες πουλακι και σιγουρα μικρο! Ευχομαι να μην υπαρξουν αλλες αναποδιες!!

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ γκεντεμια όντως  :sad:  Αλλά μην πτοείσαι, συμφωνώ με την Αριάδνη, ψάξε να πάρεις θηλυκό από κάποιον εκτροφεα, μην παίρνεις από μαγαζί!!

----------


## captain

Δυστυχώς σήμερα το πρωί πάλι την καλούσε. Τον έβγαλα να κάνει μια βόλτα και αμέσως ήρθε κι έπαιζε στο χέρι μου.
Πίστευα ότι ίσως θα την ξεχνούσε όπως την πρώτη. Τελικά είναι πολύ έξυπνα πουλιά!

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ειναι πανεξυπνα μην αμφιβαλλεις καθολου γι αυτο! Ξεκινα αν μπορεις να ψαχνεις να του βρεις παρεουλα!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Η δικιά μου το καλοκαίρι που έχασα τον αρσενικό στην αρχή το είχε πάρει λίγο χαλαρά το θέμα. Μετά από μια βδομάδα όμως κατάλαβα ότι κάτι τρέχει. Πέταγε όλο το φαγητό έξω. 
Ευτυχώς μέσω του φόρουμ βρήκα άμεσα μια γλυκιά παρεούλα και τα πάνε τώρα περίφημα.
Μην αργείς. Βρες γρήγορα νέο ταίρι.

----------


## captain

Επικοινώνησα με εκτροφέα που δίνει άγρια ενήλικα θηλυκά έτοιμα για αναπαραγωγή όπως επίσης και ήμερα ταϊσμένα με κρέμα 2 μηνών. Δεν θέλω όμως να αγριέψει ο δικός μου. 
Μου ανέφερε πως ένα ήμερο θηλυκό ίσως δεν είναι τόσο καλός γονέας όσο ένα άγριο(γνωστό μεν αλλά όχι κανόνας). 
Εσείς θεωρείτε καλύτερο να μεγαλώσει το θηλυκό μαζί με τον αρσενικό ώστε να τον συνηθίσει ή να πάρω κατευθείαν ενήλικο έστω άγριο;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δεν πρόκειται να αγριέψει ο δικός σου αν συνεχίσεις να ασχολείσαι μαζί του.
Ίσα ίσα που θα είναι και πιο εύκολο να ημερέψεις και  το νέο πουλάκι. Βλέποντας το αρσενικό να σε πλησιάζει πιο εύκολα θα σε πλησιάσει και το άγριο.

Η δικιά μου η θηλυκιά είναι ήμερη (λέμε τώρα... πατάει κάτι δαγκωνιές ώρες ώρες... ανάλογα τα κέφια της). 
Βλέποντας την λοιπόν το αρσενικό να με πλησιάζει, να τρώει από το χέρι μου και αυτός κάνει το ίδιο. Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι είναι πολύ ζηλιάρα και δεν με αφήνει να τα ταίζω στο χέρι. Μόλις πάω να βάλω κεχρί να τους δώσω στο κλουβί και πάει να φάει και ο αρσενικός από το χέρι μου, με δαγκώνει το θηλυκό για να φύγω. 

Θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις ένα υγιές πουλάκι χωρίς να παίζει ρόλο αν είναι ήμερο ή άγριο. Μόνη διαφορά φυσικά είναι στην τιμή.

----------


## captain

Τελικά θα καταλήξω στο ενήλικο θηλυκό, όχι τόσο λόγω κόστους όσο για τη σιγουριά του φύλου(100%θηλυκό), καθώς στα μωρά είναι ανακριβές. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας!

----------


## greenalex1996

οχι ρε φιλε.. πολυ στεναχωρήθηκα τωρα.... κριμα, ατυχια
ελπιζω αυτην την φορα να σου ζησει πολυ περισσοτερο  :Happy:

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα για το πουλάκι που έχασες, αχ αυτές η γάτες...

Καλή αρχή με την νέα συντροφία του μπατζάκου, μακάρι να ξεμαραζώσει.

----------

